

University President Becomes an Uber Driver - virusduck
https://myownstormypetrelwords.wordpress.com/2015/07/02/uber-from-the-drivers-seat/

======
virusduck
Check out the subsequent posts as well. The Washington Post also picked it up:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/07/29/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/07/29/i-run-
a-university-im-also-an-uber-driver/)

